# Messianic Mamas?



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Are there any other Messianic Mamas out there? For those who don't know what that is, a Messianic Jew would be a Jew who believes Yeshua (Jesus) is the prophesied Messiah and don't believe you cease being a Jew because of that belief. There are also many Gentile believers who worship with Messianic Jews and consider themselves Messianic because they follow a Biblical model for their lives by observing Torah, the Shabbat (sabbath) and Biblical Holidays (Rosh HaShana, Yom Kippur, etc.) For more info see BiblicalHolidays.com if you have any other questions







. I'm posting this here in tribes because I want this to just be a like-minded, sharing thread. Not a debate thread.


----------



## imbarefoot (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello there! I'm also a Messianic Mama.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imbarefoot* 
Hello there! I'm also a Messianic Mama.

















: Hi Mama!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

This is a thread that belongs in Spirituality. It can still be a support-only "tribe" (in fact, according to the Spirituality forum guidelines, there is no debate there) but FYT is for topics not hosted in other forums. Tribes based on religious commonalities belong in Spiriutuality.


----------

